# How to play soundboards through my microphone?



## Samzon

So yeah, how do I play music/soundboards through my mic through Discord and games etc. Thank you.


----------



## Dopamin3

Control Panel > Hardware & Sound > Manage Audio Devices > Recording and enabling Stereo Mix. Using Stereo Mix will play what you currently on your PC as your actual microphone, accomplishing exactly what you want. Switch your input in Discord/games/etc... back to your normal mic when you're done playing the sounds you want from stereo mix.


----------



## Samzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> Control Panel > Hardware & Sound > Manage Audio Devices > Recording and enabling Stereo Mix. Using Stereo Mix will play what you currently on your PC as your actual microphone, accomplishing exactly what you want. Switch your input in Discord/games/etc... back to your normal mic when you're done playing the sounds you want from stereo mix.


Is there not away to use both, and use like a hotkey to play sounds?>


----------



## AAJoe

I believe actually this is what you're after:

http://software.muzychenko.net/eng/vac.htm

I've not used it much, but as I understand it you point all the programs that are sending sound to the virtual cable in and then point what you want to play (Discord) to the virtual cable out. VAC mixes the two audio streams together into one... I think.

Like I said, I've not really used it for this purpose ever, so your mileage may vary (or be zero). Give it a shot!


----------

